# Speaker Configuration settings



## denfred (Jun 7, 2010)

I recently purchased the Onkyo TX-SR608 AV Receiver and for the moment using my old Sony satellites speakers and subwoffer which are still in good condition, which I got with the purchase of 'Home Theater in a box' 11 years ago. 

AV Receiver - ONKYO TX-SR608 
Speakers - Sony satellites SS-V150 x 4 
Cone type 5cm x 9cm 8ohms Bass reflex 
Frequency range 90 - 20,000Hz 
Sensitivity 88dB (1W,1m) Front L,R Rear L,R 
Center - Same specs as above SS-CN150 (2 cones) 
Subwoofer - SA-W305 (Sony) Active 16cm cone 
High frequency cut-off frequency 50Hz - 200Hz 
Reproduction frequency range 28Hz - 200Hz 
When I use Audyssey 2EQ to setup the speaker configuration I get the following results: 
Subwoofer - Yes 
Front - 150Hz 
Center - 150Hz 
Surround - 150Hz 
LPF of LFE - 90Hz 
While playing CDs for music and watching DVDs for movies I set the cut-off frequency on the subwoofer to 150Hz as stated in the handbook(subwoofer) which is to be used for very small sized speakers 5-7cm dia. and the volume level to just pass half way point. 
As I have read in many write ups, it is said to start at 80Hz or 10Hz above the speaker frequency range and tweak from there. I am very confused with the whole issue and do not know what to look for or where to start. 
I hope you could help me to understand the basics in crossover frequency, cut-off frequency as having just bought this AVR I am very naive understanding what is said in the various forums that I read instead I am getting more confused. Somehow my gut feeling tells me that the above setup is not quite satisfactory as sometimes I heard a funny buzz from my subwoofer especially when watching movies with a lot of bass effects.
Your help will be much appreciated. :help::help::help:


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome to the shack Denfred:T
for crossovers they work in octaves, like if you have a crossover thats 1st order that means that ever octave it will decrease in volume 6db, 2nd order is 12db and so on...
their are highpass bandpass and lowpass crossovers too, highpass means that every frequency above it is pretty much unaffected. Lowpass means that signals below it are unaffected. bandpass are basically both of those combined
ex: you have a 2nd order highpass crossover at 60hz. that means everything above 60 hz is unaffected but everything below it is effected. Since it is 2nd order that means it has a 12 db slope octave so that means at 30hz it will be 12 db quieter. 

Now lets say you have a bandpass on a speaker. It is set at 60-2000hz 4th order, what this means is basically the speaker the bandpass is connected to will theoretically play 60-2000hz +/-0db(but in the real world this isn't true their is always going to be a fault) and every octave below and above that frequency will drop down 24db's.


"As I have read in many write ups, it is said to start at 80Hz or 10Hz above the speaker frequency range and tweak from there. I am very confused with the whole issue and do not know what to look for or where to start."

I don't know what you mean by this, but if you do have a cutoff at 150hz assuming that it is like a crossover it will do what I stated above.


if you need more help you can read this
http://www.carstereo.com/help/Articles.cfm?id=56
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/24176-passive-crossovers-guide.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Audyessy auto room correction is doing the best it can with what you have. Your speakers and sub are small and wont handle a whole lot of volume. The buzzing sound your hearing from the sub is most likely the amp in the sub or the driver giving up. 
Setting the crossover on your mains to 150Hz is good considering the size of the drivers in them I doupt that they will go much lower than that without distortion. You will need to raise the subs crossover in the receivers menu to 150Hz as well and turn its level down so as not to over drive it.


----------



## denfred (Jun 7, 2010)

Tony thanks for your input. OK so it looks like the sub cannot take the load because the satellites are small. The satellites are working fine, the sound they produce are crisp clear and very sharp. Do you think I should just get a more powerful subwoofer? If so, what should I look for when getting one? What specs should I look for? Namely cone size, frequency levels, etc....and any particular brand that is good to match my satellite speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

denfred said:


> Do you think I should just get a more powerful subwoofer? If so, what should I look for when getting one? What specs should I look for? Namely cone size, frequency levels, etc....and any particular brand that is good to match my satellite speakers?


Yes, That would be a very good idea. My personal choice is to go with an SVS sub, The PB12NSD is a great sub and for the money is impossible to beat (if you scrl down that page there is also a 10" version of the same sub that is also a great sub). SVS only sells on line so you end up paying less than what you would in a brick and mortar store.


----------



## denfred (Jun 7, 2010)

Tony thanks for your reply. I found out that the price of the SVS PB12NSD here in Malaysia is very expensive. I have come across two brands that are priced just right for my budget. Which of the two is a better bet, Jamo SUB 300 or Sub Wigo from Audio Pro?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont know anything about the brand Wigo but Jamo maks a fairly decent sub for the money Just dont expect to get high volume levels or deep bass out of it.


----------

